# F**k It - A New Journal



## Big_Idiot1466867997 (Aug 27, 2010)

Not been on this forum long, but i have been on others for years and always kept journals. Haven't kept a journal for a while now but this forum seems a good place to start a new one 

*About me:*

Training Exp ~4.5 years

6'2" in Height

218lbs (ish) current weight

BF I'd say 18% but could be wrong

I have done 2 cycles (8 weeks sus) & (12 weeks Test E - *which half of it was fake!)*

Just started a 3rd cycle:

6 weeks Tren A (37.5mg ED) & 8 weeks Test P (100mg EOD)

Im 9 days in and sweating like a ****er!

Naturally my PR's were:

Bench: 120kg x 1

Squat: 140kg x 3

Deadlift: 180kg x 1

Push Press: 90kg x 1

Far off anything decent, my squat and deadlift have suffered a LOT due to lower back problems. I find it really hard to do either these days. And bench im just weak at 

My Goals:

Get bigger & stronger (obviously) 

To be able to consistently squat & deadlift without back problems!

Diet:

~4000kcals / day

With a few cheats here & there..

Routine:

4 day split (also sometimes add a 5th day when relavent)

So if anybody wants to have any input feel free to do so! I'll try update regulary.


----------



## freddee (Mar 2, 2009)

nice to see a new journal, what lab is your AAS from?


----------



## Big_Idiot1466867997 (Aug 27, 2010)

freddee said:


> nice to see a new journal, what lab is your AAS from?


Cheers mate, Mainly Pro Chem - but my first batch of Prop was Alpha Pharma if you've heard?


----------



## Big_Idiot1466867997 (Aug 27, 2010)

Just to add my current routine generally looks like this:

Day 1: Shoulders/ Tri's

Day 2: Back

Day 3: Legs

Day 4: Chest/ Bi's

And i fit abs in there whenever.

Yesterday was Back - was doing deadlifts in sets of 1, i can seem to get form down if i do them like that, need to get heavy on them though...

Did plenty of rowing including DB BOR's, Pulldowns, Chinups, and Machine Rows.

-I'm going to start putting down weights & lifts properly from tomorrow.


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

you have a back prob?..

i know about avoiding back pain altho i did end up with a fusion finally 2 years ago..

especially concerning deadlifts :wink:


----------



## Big_Idiot1466867997 (Aug 27, 2010)

TheCrazyCal said:


> you have a back prob?..
> 
> i know about avoiding back pain altho i did end up with a fusion finally 2 years ago..
> 
> especially concerning deadlifts :wink:


I think i've sorta gave myself a back problem from bad form with squatting & deadlifting lol.

It's nothing too bad yet, but i can feel it when lifting sometimes & other activities!

I don't wanna stop deadlifting! :smash:

Do you deadlift now then?


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

i have focussed on bringing my legs up all thru my back issues with a trap bar for deads.

i found using a greater weight and a shorter ROM the way to go.

being tall your having to go down further also..

use blocks or do partials in a cage.

for me i could only do singles, continuous just hurt my back.

so i`d do 20 rest pause singles ending up at 20x220kg from just over mid shin height.

recent leg pics up in the t bullets cal v frank v london thread.

have only really been able to train propely for last 6 months tho..

as for squats forget about parallel, go to a depth that doesnt cause discomfort.


----------



## Big_Idiot1466867997 (Aug 27, 2010)

TheCrazyCal said:


> i have focussed on bringing my legs up all thru my back issues with a trap bar for deads.
> 
> i found using a greater weight and a shorter ROM the way to go.
> 
> ...


220kg x 20 - some hardwork there!

Thanks mate for the advice, i started squatting above paralell last week from ur advice in the thread i made and it felt much better on the back!

Ill check the leg pics out


----------



## Big_Idiot1466867997 (Aug 27, 2010)

Weighed in today at 228lbs - i think i was heavier than i first thought...

Not too keen on gaining much weight (dont want too much fat), i'll have to keep checking the waist line and adjust calories to suit!

*Rest day yesterday*

Also it's *day 11* on cycle - i'm definately sweating like a beast, but the main thing is the constant, crazy dreaming on a night....its gotta be the tren!

No gains in strength, although i am feeling i look bigger - it will be psycological but who cares 

Legs tonight, i have about 45 mins to hammer the **** out of them.


----------



## Big_Idiot1466867997 (Aug 27, 2010)

*Day 16:*

-Sweating worse then ever!

-Still dreaming like an idiot

-feel more 'on it' during workouts

I've had to switch to EOD injections because it's just too much hassel ED 

Last week update:

*LEGS*

Did the half rep squats - felt good on my back, just went light (up to 80kg) the weight will keep increasing..

*CHEST*

Just worked myself up to a couple of sets of 5 at 100kg on flat bench, the strength will start to come soon i can feel it!

So far so good, but just need to watch my diet cleaness, as i think i've gained a bit of excess fat over the last couple of weeks!


----------



## Big_Idiot1466867997 (Aug 27, 2010)

This weeks workouts so far:

Monday

Played my usual 5-a-side football - cardio

Tuesday

*Shoulders / Triceps*

-Military Press [email protected] 10 @65kg [email protected] [email protected] (haven't done these in a while)

-Seated DB OH Press [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

-Supersetted Upright Rows & Front DB Lateral Raises (x3)

-Machine Reverse Flys (4 sets)

-DB Raises (laid flat) - (4 sets)

-Finished off with some pushdowns and overhead extensions on the cables

BACK TONIGHT


----------



## Big_Idiot1466867997 (Aug 27, 2010)

*Day 17 of cycle*

*Yesterday was Back:* Had to do it all in about 35 minutes!

*Pullups/Chinups*

Various sets & reps, with a couple of iso holds

*Seated Machine Rows*

Banged some weight on these - felt a bit stronger

1x10 (60kg)

1x8 (100kg)

1x5 (120kg)

2x2 (140kg)

1xF (100kg)

*Wide Grip Pulldowns*

4 decent sets of 8-12

*Bent Over Rows*

Again from my weak/bad back i went light

1x15 (50kg)

2x8 (70kg)

1x20 (50kg)

Also did 4 sets of machine crunches - need to start doing more for abs TBH

Will be doing deadlifts at the weekend.

-REST DAY tonight but i'm going to try get out for a run to keep up fitness!


----------



## Big_Idiot1466867997 (Aug 27, 2010)

I've been a bad person, not updating my journal!

Well it's been just over *4 weeks* Since my cycle.

Loving the Tren - really good stuff 

-Sex drive is STILL the highest it's ever been (even sheep look tempting)

-Strength has just started increasing (i suprised myself by repping 110kg on flat bench the other day - thats good for me  )

-Definate increase in agression & mood changes though for me, not good for me and the gf, also road rage is BAD when i'm driving 

-Sweating like an idiot still

Overall though, loving it....feeling confident and starting to look different in physique already. Dont wanna do 6 weeks on tren no more - wanna do 8!!!


----------



## Big_Idiot1466867997 (Aug 27, 2010)

Not really had time to update my journal but i wanna try to be more consistant!

Well i finished my cycle, it ended up at 6 weeks *Tren A* and 7 weeks *Test P*. Both low doses, and ran hcg the last 3-4 weeks.

I've now just finished pct using nolva (40,40,20,20). Sex drive rapidly dropped straight after cycle, and so did motivation etc - probably due to the hormone imbalance! But now after finishing pct i feel fine again, sex drive is back and i'm feeling good in the gym.

Results from cycle:

I went up from ~220lbs to 238lbs (17st) in ~7 weeks! So i put on ~18lbs!

That all sounds good and i did gain some muscle mass, but i didn't eat half as clean as i know i should - too many takeaways, fast food....Thus i gained a fair bit of bodyfat!

Loved the tren though even at under 300mg/week. Didn't get too many negative sides, just excessive sweating, increased aggression, huge libido, increased confidence, and good strength & physique changes.

Going to have at least 3 months off now and see if i can keep as much and even gain in my now natural state 

Other updates are;

I'm back squatting now  No back pain so far. Leaving deadlifts until i feel i've sussed squatting, as i think jumping straight in to both would be a bit too much for my lower back atm...

Since my cycle i have lost some strength but not a lot, so i'm happy still. I've also lost 7lbs so im roughly ~230lbs.....maybe less.

GOAL NOW = steady cut, maintain as much strength/muscle as possible.


----------



## Big_Idiot1466867997 (Aug 27, 2010)

I'm finding it so hard to eat clean and cut in this cold weather! My body just keeps craving fats, salts, and sugar!

I need to be strong!

Going to up cardio this week and keep it going as i've been slacking with it.

With squatting i'm actually squatting to parallel, with lightweight (60-85kg) with no back problems. I'm learning that if i do some warming up on my back and hams i have more flexibility to squat better!

With chest i'm stopping flat bench for a while (cant bare to see my strength decrease  ) and i'm going to do incline bar, and flat DB's.

Going to weigh myself tomorrow morning and see where i am.

Shoulder / tri's tonight with some added cardio!


----------



## Big_Idiot1466867997 (Aug 27, 2010)

Todays weight: 232lbs - well too heavy

Updated Arm measurement: 16 1/4 inches

Need to lose fat! started diet yesterday - clean eating **** THE TAKEAWAYS!

Yesterdays Session: Shoulders / Tri's

*Standing Mili Press*

1x10 (45kg)

1x8 (65kg)

1x8 (70kg)

1x2 (85kg) 1x5 (65kg)

Haven't done these for absolutely ages! Weaker than i used to be on them, going to get back on to 5x5 with 80kg and more....

*BB Shrugs*

1x6 (wide, normal, narrow grips) - total 18 reps

Did this 3 times.

*Front & Side Lateral Raises*

Various sets & reps (DB's)

*BW Dips*

3 sets (15, 10, 10) - felt weak

*Cable Work*

Supersetted some OH extensions and Pushdowns 'til my arms wouldn't pump no more!

*Cardio*

10 mins treadmill

10 mins bike


----------



## Big_Idiot1466867997 (Aug 27, 2010)

Just to add, i'm going to start posting pics of myself hopefully next week. Simply so i can record progress.


----------



## Big_Idiot1466867997 (Aug 27, 2010)

Still need to get some pics in! It can be awkward taking photos sometimes, need to get someone to do it for me!

Updates

-Diet has got cleaner, need to re-weigh myself.

-still squatting, at parallel, light weight (65-105kg range). However knees are feeling a bit of pressure now, need to look at this.

-no deadlifts thus far, doing hyper extensions to help strengthen lower back.

-need to start hitting the abs more/harder

-strength is maintaining really, iv laid off flat bench for a while and decided to concentrate on incline, and flat dbs.

*GOAL:* remains to very steadily lose fat whilst maintaining as much muscle/strength as possible.


----------



## Big_Idiot1466867997 (Aug 27, 2010)

*Update:*

-Still haven't weighed myself, will be between 16.5 - 17 stone.

Cutting diet started Tuesday (so its day 3), been very strict with cals n carbs. Felt so weak in the gym last night though, think i'm maybe over restricting....i dont wanna be losing too much strength/muscle !!

*Training* now consists on a 3 day split (Push / Pull / Legs) - and i'm going be doing some boxing sessions a couple of times a month to keep me going and learn good technique. Was going to start MMA again but cannot be bothered rolling about on the floor 

STILL NEED PICS!


----------



## franki3 (Oct 11, 2009)

Well done mate can't wait to see pics

1 cheat day a week in my opinion is fine well I call it a cheat but it's still pretty clean.

Great progress anyway stick at it,it will all be worthwhile with the summer just around the corner..


----------



## Big_Idiot1466867997 (Aug 27, 2010)

cheers franki, thanks for dropping in lad!


----------

